# Thera Band Black Versus LB2000 Rubber



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been ask if the Thera Band black is the same rubber as I use in the LB2000 band sets. The answer is no it is not! 1) The LB2000 rubber Is a custom priority compound for Saunders Archery. 2) the present order of LB2000 rubber Is .025 +/- tol. thickness and the Thera Band black rubber is .015 +/- tol. thickness. The present LB2000 rubber is about .024 to .026 or considering tolerances. It is supposed to be the same as Thera Band gold in thickness but when the order came it was not. Because of the very large order size that has to be made for the compound and patented shape the LB2000 rubber will not very much from the .025 thickness for a while. The LB2000 compound is a very smooth and fast shooting rubber that has excellent UV and Ozone protection. The LB2000 bands usually shoot over 2000 shoots if mounted on a properly designed fork. Here is a order on my work bench that I made up this morning. -- Tex


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

You don't ship internationally afaik, is it still correct?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, it is correct fpr now! -- Tex


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you verify if this is correct, LB2000 last longer than LA2000 but shoots not as fast?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've used some Tex, and they are really super band sets. Nice stretch and they have really good velocity with 7/16 and 1/2" shot. This is good stuff guys. You need to try it. You will be pleased. g


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is correct, the LB2000 last quite a bit longer, but is not quite as fast as the LA2000. -- Tex


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

why no international orders? inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have said this many times, but here goes again. I am a caretaker for my wife and have trouble getting away from the house to file the paper work required here. Right now Nell my wife is in ICU and I have almost no time. -- Tex


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry Tex my apologies. I have walked in your shoes so I know the feeling. My sincerest apologies. We wish her well. Keep well she needs you and forget about in insensitive question. Have a great stress free week end.


----------

